# ELECTRIC FRUIT JAR...



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 22, 2013)

My digging buddy and I dug this one the other day...


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 22, 2013)

Got the lid with it...


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 22, 2013)

A very nice jar. I think that there are repro clamps available. The jars are considered very desirable by collectors. They are not rare by any means but are scarce and in demand. Great find!  George


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 22, 2013)

That appears to be a pint?  The pint will command a higher price than a quart.  Redbook 10 lists quart at $85-$100 while the pint goes for $250 - $300.  Prices are for jars with reproduction wire closure.  Contact Dave Rittenhouse for repro wire for this jar.  You can find his contact info at www.fruitjar.org.  -Tammy


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 23, 2013)

My digging buddy got the jar in the pick...he has it listed on ebay right now. He doesn't sell a lot on ebay but I can tell you that jar is in almost perfect condition aside from a little minor ground wear from being excavated. I think he has it listed as a quart...I also believe it is a pint. Ill have him change his listing.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-quart-Electric-Fruit-jar-with-original-lid-/271227111624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f266548c8


----------



## cookie (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking at last picture on ebay listing looks like a  quart.


----------



## cookie (Jun 24, 2013)

Jar in RB goes 85-100....missing clamp is most valuable piece. Starting bid at 99 might be a bit steep.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 25, 2013)

It does appear to be a quart in the eBay photos.  Your first photo here, it sure looks like a pint, but must be a weird angle or you have huge hands.  -t.


----------

